# Almond indian fantail question



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, i am contemplating buying a pair of indian fantails and wanted some advice on colour. is the bird in the picture an almond or a tort? i am finding it hard to tell. It has had its tail and muffs trimmed for breeding apparently but im sure would feather up and look amazing. I would like to breed more almonds with it but would also like to know what colour works best to pair it to? there is a black, yellow or grizzle hen available. Will all 3 pairing produce 50% almonds on a black/yellow or grizzle base? also, what does a grizzle almond look like? thanks!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That isn't what I know to be an almond colour .


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. theres so much variation in both grizzles/almods and torts that they can end up looking very similar. Plus ive noticed a few terms here int he UK might mean something completely different to someone say in the US. The body feathers do seems to have 3 colours youd expect to see in a tort. It is not a young bird so i would also expect it to be a lot darker, as they darken with each molt. Its a trick one for me. Im thinking an almond because i want it to be, but my initial instinct was that it is a tort. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It looks more tort to me also.....kite grizzle (?). 

If you use an almond cock mated to a nonalmond hen half his babies (in theory) will be almond...both cocks and hens. If you use an almond hen mated to a nonalmond cock all the sons will be almond and all the hens will be nonalmond. However almond expresses differently depending on what is underneath. An almond mated to a nice kite (carrying one dose of rec red) would be your best bet for producing more "classic" almonds.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

it is not almond, almond normally come with two types, one is pale version, one is dark....

check our website, in the gallery, there are some almond fantail

http://www.indianfantailclub.co.uk


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for you help. Just goes to show you should listen to your gut instinct!  on a related note then....but different breed.....i have a few new birmingham rollers, this is one, which i have just aquired up to a yellow spread hen (not recessive). am i right in thinking this is a pale almond? it is a very faint blue apart from its white flights, it has some purplish flecks on its neck and its whole body is covered in little black flecks. It is a 2011 bird, and i imagine it will become more and more black with each moult? What kind of almonds can i expect from this mating? or would it be best paired to a tort grizzle hen for the darker richer almonds?thanks


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

almond cock?


----------

